# What Non-Polar Solvent is better to Use for MDMA Production



## artificialmango (Jun 28, 2022)

Hello my fellow aspiring professionals/professionals,

I am beginning to map out a synthesis method for MDMA based on information gleaned from this forum + other sources of tried and true methods, but had a couple questions on two points in particular I want to address prior to proceeding. 

For the synthesis of MDMA from PMK, beginning following the reductive amination once you have evaporated off your solvent off choice (in this case it would be Methanol), and you are left with the crude oil that is your product:

At this point, would it be better to use a lower boiling temperature solvent like DCM or could you proceed with for example Xylene at this point for the extraction and subsequent work up? Which would facilitate scale up better given you have sufficient knowledge of chemistry, the reaction, and can take the appropriate safety measures along with using the proper equipment?

Following work up, for recrystallization using IPA; what do you suggest as a drying agent/method for the IPA?

Thank you!


----------

